# Compost tea



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 1, 2007)

Are any of you guys applying compost tea to trees? what results are you having?

I'm also interested in compost tea recipes,care to share any? i'm hoping to apply compost tea using a deep root needle/feeder and spray rig.Is there a chance of killing the tea using this method?


----------



## phasthound (Feb 3, 2007)

I’ve been using aerated compost tea with good results. It is not a silver bullet & should be used with a comprehensive program that adds organic matter to the soil. The tea adds soil microbes, but they need to have a favorable soil environment to survive & do their work.
Ohio State has completed research that shows disease suppression and reduction of insect & mite damage using vermicompost based tea.
Recipes vary & will depend upon the type brewer & microbes you are trying to provide. You must start with a good compost, have it tested for bacteria & fungi counts. Fish hydrolysate, kelp, humates & other foodstuffs are added.
Do not apply with a piston pump sprayer, as it many microbes will not survive the physical crushing of the pump. A feeding needle works, so does a soil drench.
Best of luck,
Barry Draycott


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Barry,my guess is a vertical mulching then a regular drench of 'T' is what your suggesting..


----------



## phasthound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, those two procedures work well together. Use compost, or better yet, vermicompost for the vertical mulch.

P.S. Benny Hill is a genius!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 9, 2007)

phasthound said:


> P.S. Benny Hill is a genius!!




Benny was a family friend of ours..


----------



## phasthound (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't know he had passed.
What was he like in person?


----------



## Peter Felix (Mar 2, 2007)

I have been applying compost tea for 3 years now and my clients trees are liking it. Compost tea is a part of our phc program. There is a lot more to it. There is some good information out there at http://soilfoodwebnewyork.com/ 

Peter Felix


----------

